# Gipsy Nirvanna Snow White



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 27, 2007)

I grew 3 SW ladies under a 430w Son Agro HPS...using GH nutes ratio 1gro:2micro:3bloom at a ph of 6.5 and a ppm of 900...I only use ro-d water and add floralicous plus as a sweetener...

I noticed these ladies took their sweet time to finish and were looking pretty thin in week 5 of bloom cycle...however, by week nine, they had fattened considerably...Yield was fair, perhaps 6 ounces total for 3 plants...

Ladies are in reveg now, hope to yield more in 10-12 weeks...


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck to you and your endeavours.


----------



## kindbudcocky (Aug 2, 2007)

That sounds delicious bud post up a pic. 
Peace


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 19, 2007)

I grew this out again, a regeneration...the yield was vastly superior and one plant showed herself to be a keeper...apparently, this particular lady likes a 10-12 week finish, a ph of about 5.5 and a ppm of about 900...I have decided to go to a vertical scrog with this one lady in her 3rd generation starting very soon...the smoke is sweet, the buzz is very up...this Snow White is a winner!!!


----------

